# صتاعة الغلال



## احمد عشميق (5 أبريل 2010)

وحدات مطحن الغلال :-
1. ميزان قياس الشحنات
2. استلام القمح
3. النظافة الأولية للقمح 
4. صوامع تخزين القمح
5. صوامع الخلط
6. وحدة الخلط
7. التنظيف الثانوي للقمح
8. الترطيب الأولى
9. الترطيب الثانوي
10. الفرشاة
11. المحسن
12. صوامع الدقيق
13. الميزان
14. وحدة الطحن الرئيسية (الطواحين )
15. الغرابيل 
16. خط المنتج النهائي
17. إضافة
18. العباية 

1. ميزان قياس الشحنات:-
توزن الشاحنة عند دخولها الشركة وعند خروجها منها ويتم بعد ذالك يتم طرح وزن الشاحنة من وزن الشاحنة والشحنة ليعطي وزن الشحنة ويجب أن يطابق وزن الشاحنة الوزن المدون على ورقة استلام الشحنة من الميناء
_2._ استلامالقمح:-
يتم استلام القمح من الشاحنات . تفرغ العبوات في قدح استلام القمح وهو عبارة عن قدح كبير به سير متحرك يعمل على نقل القمح من القدح إلي البريمة التي تعمل بدورها علي نقل القمح إلى غرابيل النظافة الأولية .يجب أن يحقق القمح المستلم مواصفات حبوب القمح المطلوبة لعمليات الطحن الآتية :-
1. أن تكون الحبوب ذات مظهر جيد (غير متغيرة اللون وخالية من الإمراض الفطرية والبكتيرية وأن لا تحتوى على حبوب نابتة وأن تكون خالية من الروائح الكريهة )
2. ا ن لا يكون قد تم أتلافها أليا" بالحاصدات أو تم أتلافها بواسطة الحشرات أو القوارض أو بواسطة الحرارة أثناء عملية التجفيف (تلف البروتين )
3. أن تكون الحبوب نظيفة (خالية من التبن والحجارة والحشاش وبزور الغلال الآخرة وحتى بزور القمح من أصناف آخرة)
4. أن تكون ذات محتوى رطوبة مناسب لعمليات الطحن الفوري أو التخزين 
5. أن تعطي حبوب القمح محصولا" جيدا" من الدقيق (زو جودة مرضية)
3. النظافة الأولية:-
هي النظافة الأولية التي تجرى للقمح قبل تخزينه في الصوامع . يمر القمح خلال بوابة مغنطيسية تعمل على إزالة القطع المعدنية من القمح وبعد ذالك يرفع القمح بواسطة قواديس ويمرر خلال غرابيل 
1. تعمل بنظرية الثقل النوعي لفصل الأجزاء الاثغل من القمح 
2. تعمل علي فصل الأجزاء الأصغر والأكبر من القمح
3. سايكلونات تعمل بواسطة الهواء لفصل الأجزاء الأخف من القمح
وبعد ذالك يتم نقل القمح بواسطة القادوس إلى صوامع التخزين
4. في النظافة الأولية يتم نظافة القمح من :-
1. القطع المعدنية
2. ماهو اكبر من حبة القمح
3. ماهو اصغر من حبة القمح
4. ماهو اخف من حبة القمح 
5. ماهو اثغل من حبة القمح



5. صوامع التخزين :-
عبارة عن صوامع(مخازن) لتخزين القمح وهي مجهزة لحفظ القمح فترة من الزمن بعيدا"عن القوارض والحشرات والطيور كما تتميز بالتهوية الجيدة وإمكانية التحكم بدرجة الحرارة بداخلها .
تتكون صوامع التخزين من خمس صوامع سعة الصومعة 3475طن يحزن بهم أنواع مختلفة من الاقماح (استرالي –ألماني– سوداني) 
الاشتراطات التي يجب مراعاتها في تخزين الحبوب :-
1. حماية الحبوب من الرطوبة الزائدة ومن القوارض ومن درجة الحرارة الملائمة لنشاط ونمو الحشرات والفطريات وحمايتها أيضا" من الحرائق والطيور
2. إمكان تخزين كميات كبيرة من الحبوب 
3. ضمان سلامة وسهولة نقل الحبوب من وإلي المخزن
4. إمكانية فحص الحبوب بسهولة داخل المخازن والصوامع دون نقلها إلى الخارج
5. إمكانية تكيف الحبوب المخزونة 
طرق التحكم في منع إصابة الحبوب المخزونة بالحشرات والآفات:
1. نظافة المخزن ورشة بالمبيدات قبل أسبوعين من تخزين الحبوب 
2. قتل الحشرات وبيضها الموجود في الحبوب قبل تخزينها بواسطة جهاز (ENTOLETER ) إلى يدور بسرعة 1750 دورة في الدقيقة
3. تخزين الحبوب بمحتوى رطوبة منخفض 
4. قفل جميع المنافذ التي توادي إلي دخول الطيور والقوارض إلي داخل المخزن 
5. تبريد الحبوب بواسطة التهوية 
6. قتل الحشرات في حالة ظهورها بواسطة التبخير بالكيماويات 
6. صوامع الخلط:-
يتم نقل القمح من صوامع التخزين إلي صوامع الخلط عن طريق سيور وفيها تخزن الاقماح قبل خلطها وهى تتكون من 6 صوامع سعة كل صومعة 100 طن

7. وحدة الخلط :-
فيها يتم خلط الاقماح على حسب الخواص المطلوبة من الدقيق ويتم التحكم في نسبة الخلطة بالتحكم في معدل سريان 
القمح من صوامع الخلط (طن/ساعة)
8. النظافة الثانوية:- 
وفيها تتم إعادة نظافة القمح للتخلص من الأتربة والحجارة والشوايب التي تعوق عملية الطحن وذالك بواسطة عدد من الغرابيل والسايكلونات
9. الترطيب الأولي:- 
بعد نظافة القمح تتم معاملته بالماء لإعطائه درجة رطوبة مناسبة لعمليات الطحن تتلخص أهداف عملية الترطيب فيما يلي:
1. تقوية الردة فيمنع بذالك تحولها إلا دقيق 
2. التمهيد لانفصال الردة بسهولة عن الأندوسبيرم
3. تسهيل عملية تجزيئه الأندوسبيرم وبالتالي تقليل القوة اللازمة لعملية الطحن (تقوية الردة وسهولة فصلها يعني وجود لون الدقيق المتحصل عليه).
وهذه العملية تتم اتومتيكيا" وتهدف هذه العملية للوصول برطوبة القمح إلي الرطوبة المطلوبة لعملية الطحن
10. الترطيب الثانوي :-
يتم يدوى للوصول بالقمح إلي الرطوبة المناسبة لعملية الطحن لأن الترطيب الأولى قد لا يصل بالقمح للرطوبة المناسبة لعملية الطحن .
11. صوامع الترطيب :-
يحتوي المطحن علي 18 صومعة للترطيب سعة الصومعة 120 طن منها 8 صوامع للترطيب الأولى و 8 صوامع للترطيب الثانوي . يفضل القمح 24ساعة في صوامع الترطيب قبل طحنه
12. الفرشاة :-
تعمل على نظافة القمح قبل دخوله للطواحين من القشرة التي تم تكوينها اثنا عملية الترطيب ومن أي أوساخ أخرة 
13. الميزان:-
يعمل علي وزن القمح قبل دخول لوحدة الطحن (الطواحين )
14. وحدة الطحن الأساسية (الطواحين):-
تتكون هذه الوحدة من عدد من الطواحين وكل طاحونة تتكون من أربع رولات وتنقسم هذه الماكينات إلي:
B:- وهي ماكينات التكسير حيث تحتوي هذه الماكينات علي رولات مسننة لتكسير القمح (تقليل الحجم)
C:-وهي ماكينات الطحن والتنعيم حيث تحتوي هذه الماكينات على رولات ملسا ويتم التحكم في نعومة الدقيق بالتحكم في الفتحة بين الرولات.
وتتكون هذه أيضا" من الغرابيل حيث تعمل هذه الغرابيل علي فصل الأجزاء الناعمة من الأجزاء الأكثر نعومة والأجزاء الخشنة ونقل أي جزاء وإرساله إلي الطاحونة المناسبة له وإرسال الجزء الأكثر نعومة إلي خط المنتج النهائي
15. إضافة المحسن :- 
تتم إضافة المحسن للدقيق في خط المنتج النهائي بعد خروجه من الغرابيل ليتم بعد ذالك نقله إلي الغرابيل النهائية وهي عبارة عن غرابيل دقيقة لفصل الأجزاء الصغيرة التي لم تتمكن الغرابيل من فصلها أو عند حدوث ثقب في احد الغرابيل تعمل هذه الغرابيل علي تصحيح هذا الخلل 

16. صوامع التعبئة :-
يتم وزن الدقيق قبل أرسله إلي صوامع الدقيق وهي عبارة عن صوامع لتخزين الدقيق النهائي قبل إرساله لماكينات التعبئة

17. ماكينات التعبئة:-
تعمل ماكينة التعبئة علي تعبئة الدقيق في أكياس زنة 50 كيلوجرام ويتم التحكم بها شبه يدويا" بواسطة بعض الأشخاص
v ملاحظة :-
أ‌- يتم تحريك القمح في مطحن الغلال أفقيا" بواسطة بريمة
ب‌- وراسيا" إلي اعلي باستخدام المكاديس 
ت‌- وراسيا" إلي أسفل بواسطة الجاذبية الأرضية (تأثير وزنه)
ث‌- يتم تحريك الدقيق بواسطة الهواء (ضغط –وضغط التفريغ )


















صناعة طحن القمح​
1. فصل اكبر كمية من الأندوسبيرم الموجود في حبة القمح عن الأغلفة (الردة ) والجنين وذالك بغرض أنتاج دقيق خاليا" من الردة والأجنة وزو لون جيد إضافة إلي تحسين طعمه وهضمه وإطالة مدة تخزينه .
2. تنعيم الكمية القصوى من الأندوسبيرم وتحويلها لأجزاء ناعمة وذالك للحصول علي الكمية القصوى من الدقيق الأبيض وتسمي الأجزاء الناعمة من الأندوسبيرم بالدقيق بينما الحصول علي الجنين والردة (الأغلفة) وأجزاء الأندوسبيرم الملتصقة بالردة كناتج ثأنوى وتعرف في بريطانية mill feed وتستخدم أساسا" في تغذية الحيوانات .
i. نسبة الاستخلاص Flour Extraction rate :-
هي النسبة المئوية للدقيق الناتج من طحن القمح وتعني عدد كيلوجرامات الدقيق المتحصل عليها من مئة كيلوجرام قمح .
وتستخدم مصطلح نسبة استخلاص الدقيق لوصف أو تعريف أنواع الدقيق أللزى يتم أنتاجه وعلي سبيل المثال يوصف الدقيق زو نسبة الاستخلاص 75% أو اقل من ذالك بأنه دقيق ابيض اللون وغالبا" يحتوي علي أندوسبيرم فقط بينما أذا كانت نسبة الاستخلاص الدقيق أكثر من 80% فسوف يحتوي الدقيق علي نسبة كبيرة من الأجزاء غير الأندوسبيرم مثل أجزاء الردة والجنين ونتيجة لذالك يكون الدقيق قاتم أو داكن اللون عند مقارنته بالدقيق زو نسبة الاستخلاص 75% او72% وعند نسبة الاستخلاص 100% نتحصل علي دقيق كامل الاستخلاص أي دقيق يحتوي علي الأندوسبيرم والردة والجنين . وعادة يكون الدقيق الذي يتم أنتاجه تجاريا" زو نسبة استخلاص 72% . جدير بالذكر أنه كلما كانت نسبة الاستخلاص الدقيق مرتفعة كانت الغيمة الغذائية ومحتوي الرماد مرتفعة وكلما كأن لون الدقيق قاتم أو داكن.
ii. الصفات الطبيعية لمكونات حبة القمح :-
· الأندوسبيرم :
يتم سحقه بسهولة عند مروره بسلندرات التنعيم وذالك لاحتوائه علي كمية كبيرة من النشا .

· الردة :
تظل الردة صلبة عند مرورا بسلندرات الدش وذالك نسبة لاحتوائها علي كمية كبيرة من الألياف 
· الجنين :
ينبسط الجنين عند مروره بسلندرات التنعيم وذالك لاحتوائه علي كمية كبيرة من الزيت .
ويستخدم الاختلاف في الخواص المذكورة أعلاه لفصل الأغلفة والاجنة عن الأندوسبيرم . ويمكن تجسيم هذه الاختلافات بمعاملة حبوب القمح بالماء (أي تكيف القمح )
*iii. تكيف القمح wheat Conditoning (tempering)*

هي عملية تجهيز القمح للطحن حيث يتم معاملة القمح بالماء لإعطائها درجة رطوبة مناسبة . لعمليات الطحن تتلخص أهداف عملية التكيف فيما يلي :-
· تقوية الردة فيمنع بذالك تحويلها لمسحوق 
· التمهيد لانفصال الردة بسهولة عن الاندوسبيرم
· تسهيل عملية تجزيئه الاندوسبيرم وبالتالي تقليل القوة اللازمة لعملية الطحن . أن تقوية الردة وسهولة فصلها يعني نظافة وجودة لون الدقيق المتحصل عليه. 
iv. عملية الدش والتنعيم :-
تستخدم طريقة الطحن الحديثة بالسلندرات نظام التجزئة التدريجي بواسطة عدد من السلندرات الأولي منها مجرفة الأسطح وتسمي بسلندرات الدش لbreak rolls والأخيرة منها ملساء تقوم بتنعيم أجزاء الأندوسبيرم ويسمي بسلندرات التنعيم redncion rolls 
v. مراحل طحن القمح بالطريقة الحديثة :- 
· اختيار أصناف القمح ومزجها
عادة يتم خلط أصناف مختلفة من القمح لإنتاج دقيق زو مواصفات محددة
· تنظيف وغسل الحبوب :
تتم نظافة القمح باستعمال غرابيل وتيار هواء وماكينات وذالك للتخلص من الحجارة والغبار وبزور الحشايش والحبوب الغريبة والأغلفة الخفيفة والقطع المعدنية ثم يتم بعد ذالك غسل القمح لإزالة الأوساخ الملتصقة به ثم يجفف بالة الطرد المركزي 
vi. تكيف القمح Conditioning
يتم تكيف القمح بعد عمليات نظافة الحبوب وذالك لتقوية الردة وتطرية الأندوسبيرم وتتلخص عملية الترطيب في معاملة الحبوب بالماء وقد يجري التكيف بالطريقة الساخنة حيث تستخدم حرارة لا ترتفع إلا حد التأثير علي البروتين وتتراوح درجة حرارة التكيف بين 40-50 مْ لفتر قد تصل 90 دقيقة . تختلف درجة الرطوبة الملائمة لعمليات الطحن من قمح لأخر حيث تكون مرتفعة للاقماح الصلبة 15.5 -16.5% بينما تتراوح بين 15-16%في الاقماح الرخوة.
vii. عمليات الدش:-
في عملية طحن الحبوب بدش القمح أولاً بين سلندرات الدش والتي يتراوح عددها بين 4إلي 5 أزواج وهي سلندرات مجرفة يدور كل اسطوانة من كل زوج منها في اتجاه معاكس للأخر وبسرعة مختلفة وتكون سرعة الاسطوانة في كل زوج منها في اتجاه معاكس للأخر وبسرعة مختلفة وتكون سرعة الاسطوانة العلوية 2.5 مرة قرة سرعة الاسطوانة السفلة وتقوم السلندرات بكسر الحبوب وفصل الندوسبيرم عن الردة وتكون المسافة بين الاسطوانة العلوية و السفلية في سلندرات الدش الأولي متسعة نسبياً حيث تسمح بتكسير فقط فلا ينطلق من الدقيق إلا القليل وتستمر هذه المسافة في التضاؤل كلما تقدم رقم سلندرات الدش وبعد مرور الحبوب علي سلندرات الدش الأولي يتجه الناتج إلي الغرابيل حيث تنفصل منها كمية قليلة من الدقيق والسميط والردة وأجزاء القمح الكبيرة عالقة بها أندوسبيرم وتتجه أجزاء الأندوسبيرم العالقة بالردة إلي سلندرات الدش الثانية ثم تتم غربلتها لفصل الدقيق عنها وفصل السميط ثم تتجه أجزاء القمح الكبيرة إلي سلندرات الدش الثالث وهكذا وهزا يعني أنه بتقدم عملية الدش تقل نسبة الأندوسبيرم في ناتج الدش تدريجياً بينما تزداد نسبة الردة حتي يصبح الناتج جميعه من سلندرات الدش الخامس عبارة عن ردة فقط .
viii. عمليات التنعيم:-
في هذه العملية يتم سحق السنبط والناتجات الاسطي بين سلندرات التنعيم الملساء ويتراوح عدد هذه السلندرات بين 8إلي 16 زوج تدور اسطواناتها العلوية بسرعة تبلغ 1.5 مرة قدر سرعة الاسطوانة السفلة وتضيق المسافة بين الاسطوانة السفلة والاسطوانة العلية وتستمر التضاؤق كلما تقدم رقم السلندر وتلي كل عملية تنعيم عملية غربلة حيث يفصل الدقيق الناعم عن أجزاء الردة التي انبسطت التي انبسطت بفعل سلندرات التنعيم وعن أجزاء الأندوسبيرم الكبيرة التي لم تنعم . هذه الأجزاء الكبيرة تمر إلي الزوج التالي من سلندرات التنعيم فتسحن متحولة إلي دقيق يفصل في الغرابيل عن أجزا الردة ومن بقايا الأندوسبيرم التي لم تنعم وتتكرر هذه العملية في سلندرات التنعيم التالية وغرابيلها حتي يصبح جميع الناتج عبارة عن دقيق وردة تحتوي علي بعض الأجنة التي استنبطت عند مرور ها بسلندرات التنعيم بعد ذالك قد يمزج الدقيق المتحصل عليه من المراحل (من سلندرات الدش والتنعيم )ببعض وإضافة محسنات له مثل مواد التبيض والمولت .....الخ ثم تتم تعبئته بأوزان معينة في أكياس .
ix. إضافة المحسن :-
عادة تتم إضافة المحسن إلي الدقيق بكميات ضئيلة وتقوم هذه المواد بالاتي :
· تبيض المواد الصفراء الموجودة بالدقيق 
· تحسين صفات الخبيز
1) مواد التبيض bleacing
يحتوي الدقيق علي صبغ صفراء اغلبها عبارة عن صبغة إليصفوري حوالي 95% والتي ليس لها أي قيمة غذائية وتكسب هذه الصفات الدقيق لون مصفراً غير مرغوب فيه ويمكن تبيض هذه الصبغة بواسطة تعريض الدقيق لأكسجين الجو وذالك اثنا تجزئته كما يمكن الإسراع بهذه العملية باستخدام المواد الكيميائية ومن مواد التبيض مايلي:-
· Benzoyl peroxide
· Acetone peroxide
· Chlorine dioxide
2) مواد الأكسدة المحسنة لصفات الخبيز

قديماً كأن يحسن الدقيق بوسطه تخزينه لفترة تتراوح بين 4إلي 8 أسابيع وذالك قبل استخدامه لصناعة الخبز فتتحسن خواصه وذالك بفعل اوكسجن الجو علي بروتين القمح التي تكون القلوتين أثناء صنع العجينة مما تؤدي إلي تعديل صفاته حيث تحسن قدرة القلوتين علي الاحتفاظ بغاز ثاني اوكسيد الكربون وبالتالي يتم الحصول علي خبز ذو حجم كبير ومن مواد الأكسدة التي تقوم بتحسن صفات الخبز مايلي :-

· برومات البوتاسيوم 
· فيتامين ج 


كيفية فعل المواد المحسنة لصفات الخبز:
يعتقد بأنه فعل المحسنات يتم بواسطة أكسدة مجموعة Steine thiol المتواجدة في بروتين القمح كما يلي :


مواد أكسدة
R-S:S-R R-SH +R-SH محسن رابطة ثنائية الكبريت

وينتج عن هذه العملية زيادة في الوزن الجزيئي ويصبح الجزيء أكثر تعقيدا وبالتالي تزيد قوة ومرونة البروتين الزى يتكون عند إضافة الماء للدقيق وتؤدي هزة التغيرات إلى تحسين قدرة العجينة المخمرة لحجز الغاز وبالتالي أنتاج خبز زو حجم اكبر 0دور أخر مهم لفعل المحسنات وهو أكسد الدقيقة المواد الضارة بجودة الخبز الموجودة في الدقيق وذلك مثل مادةGlutathione وهي مادة تذوب في الماء وشبيها بالبروتين Tripepfide تقوم بتنشيط الأنزيمات أن تحلل البروتين حيث يؤدي ذلك إلى إضعاف العجينة مما يؤدي إلى أنتاج خبز صغير الحجم0















​


----------



## ياسر ابراهيم حسن (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ماهذا الأبداع أخي العزيز ننتظر المزيد من مواضيعك المفيدة ...........


----------



## مهند الزنجي (31 مارس 2011)

*مشكووووور اخي احمد لقد استفدت كثيرا من الموضوع واحتاج مساعدة منك اريد معلومات او كتب عن طواحيين الغلال و مشكووووووور*​


----------

